# Trunk struts



## DavidTX (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it any problem replacing the trunk lift supports? The trunk slams shut if you let go violently. 
Just wondered if thee were any recommendations on replacement. I see they are $26.00 each at the local auto parts store.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just got a pair of StrongArm 6434 trunk lift supports from Amazon for $19 ea. My truck has slammed from when it was new. The OEM supports were engineered before Pontiac added that heavy wing. I haven't put them on yet but it looks pretty straight-forward. The bottom might be a little tricky to get to but nothing that isn't do-able.


----------



## DavidTX (Jul 16, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I just got a pair of StrongArm 6434 trunk lift supports from Amazon for $19 ea. My truck has slammed from when it was new. The OEM supports were engineered before Pontiac added that heavy wing. I haven't put them on yet but it looks pretty straight-forward. The bottom might be a little tricky to get to but nothing that isn't do-able.


That is what I was concerned about. I don't want to purchase new lift supports if it is normal for them to slam shut and new ones won't help.
I would appreciate it if others would comment on their trunk closings.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine doesn't slam. I can place it in any position after I open it until it get to about a foot from closing and then it drops down and latches. Even then, it isn't what I'd refer to as a slam.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

35.00 per pair. Personally, I prefer to do business when possible with a company that gives back to the hobby. 










04-06 GTO Rear Trunk Lift Supports: GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hard to beat free 2 day shipping with my Prime membership. I think I've bought from just about everybody by now though. Nobody is making a lot on an item like this.


----------



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Quick and easy replacement. Money well spent.
Works now like the rest of my cars.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Installed mine yesterday. They work as advertised. Be careful of the sheet metal screws near the top during removal.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're referring to the screws on either side of the trunk mount, those aren't 'sheet metal' screws. Sheet metal screws are self tapping. Either way, they're not in the way. Just pull the spring clips on the struts and remove the old ones and pop the new ones on like all cars that have ball type strut mounts.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> If you're referring to the screws on either side of the trunk mount, those aren't 'sheet metal' screws. Sheet metal screws are self tapping. Either way, they're not in the way. Just pull the spring clips on the struts and remove the old ones and pop the new ones on like all cars that have ball type strut mounts.


Referring to the sharp-pointed screws protruding downward from the top area of the trunk just above the higher or upper ball mount. Those screws, call them whatever the h*ll you want to, will cut your hand.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotagoat said:


> Call the screw whatever the h*ll you want to.


I didn't; you did.....:smile2:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Referring to the sharp-pointed screws protruding downward from the top area of the trunk just above the higher or upper ball mount. Those screws, call them whatever the h*ll you want to, will cut your hand.


It cut my right index knuckle as the screw driver slipped off the retaining clip and my hand lunged forward into the pointed end cut me pretty good. They're difficult to get to properly. I removed the gas tank cover and peeled back the cover along the R side fender by the gas refill hose to make it easier. Very little space and little light, I used a flash light. Took some time but I was able to remove the clips on D-side. If you're not careful on the top clip on R-side you could slice the gas vent tube or even the fill tube. I got that off but the bottom was really hard to get to while holding the strut. I took a pair of pliers and aggressively clamped and rolled the bottom end off the stud. Perhaps using pliers to pull the clip off would have been easier, the instructions on video used a flat tip screw driver to pry up and twist. It worked but took time, hard to do with the clearance and moving of strut even with 2 hands.

Trunk will stay open by itself until half way then it slowly closes. When opening the trunk it will pop and you open it, it springs open. Definitely worth the 30.00.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, got me too so I thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess those screws can be a concern but I didn't have any problem removing the struts. I didn't remove the clips; just pulled them back with a small screwdriver, far enough to clear the ball and pulled them off by hand. First the top then the bottom. Both sides. Didn't seem that hard to me.


----------

